# Button "Farbe wechseln"



## Prothi (2. Jun 2005)

Hallo @ll,

ich hab folgendes Problem.
Ein Button soll die Farbe wechseln, sobald dieser gedrückt wird. Soweit zur Theorie aber...

Zu Anfang ist der Button grün und soll nach dem Klick auf rot wechslen. Jedoch bleibt der Button während dem Prozess gedrückt und nimmt daher auch die Farbe grau an. Erst wenn der Prozess durchlaufen ist springt der Button auf rot. Allerdings soll der Button ja während dem Prozess auf rot stehen!!

Wie bekomme ich jetzt den Button auf rot (ohne einen therat) muss doch irgendwie gehen, ist doch "nur" ein Button.

Thx für die Antworten


----------



## gizmo (2. Jun 2005)

Ich nehme an, dass du mit "ohne einen therat" ohne einen Thread meintest, falls nicht, würde ich den Prozess welcher abläuft in einem Thread laufen lassen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Jun 2005)

Guck mal, so? In diesem Beispiel bleibt der Button so lange rot, bis die Maustaste wieder losgelassen wird. Danach "springt" er wieder auf grün. Wenn er die rote Farbe behalten soll, entfernst du einfach die mouseReleased()-Methode.

```
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;

public class JButtonTest extends JFrame {
   private JButton jb;

   public JButtonTest(String title) {
      super(title);
      setLayout(new FlowLayout());
      setSize(600, 450);
      setLocationRelativeTo(null);
      setDefaultCloseOperation(EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
      try {
         UIManager.setLookAndFeel(UIManager.getSystemLookAndFeelClassName());
      }
      catch(Exception e){ }
      
      jb = new JButton("Action");
      jb.setBackground(Color.green);

      jb.addMouseListener(new MouseAdapter() {
         public void mousePressed(MouseEvent e) {
            jb.setBackground(Color.red);
         }
         
         public void mouseReleased(MouseEvent e) {
            jb.setBackground(Color.green);
         }
      });

      add(jb);
   }

   public static void main(String[] args) {
      new JButtonTest("JButtonTest").setVisible(true);
   }
}
```


----------



## Prothi (2. Jun 2005)

wie kann ich die sleep Zeit des Threads eingeben

Thread Button = new Thread()
Button.start()
.
.
.
Butto.sleep(5000);  <-- die 5000 akzeptiert er nicht


----------



## Kian (2. Jun 2005)

Er müsste sie akzeptieren, vermutlich meckert er nur da du vielleicht vergessen hast den Sleep-Aufruf
in eine try-catch(InterruptedException ...) zu stellen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Jun 2005)

Ja, schreib mal die genaue Fehlermeldung. Und was ist mit meinem Code? Konntest du den verwenden?


----------



## Prothi (2. Jun 2005)

Also so sieht der entscheidene Code aus

class Quit implementsActionListener{

   public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent m){

     Memory.quittieren.setBackground(Color.RED);
     Memory.quittieren.setEnabled(false);

     Thread BThread= new Thread();
     BThread.start();
   }
     public void run(){
        while(true){
            try{
               Spieler.spielerablauf; //der Prozess
               Thread.sleep(1000)
                }
           catch(Exception e) {}
         }
      }
}

In dieser Konstellation wird der Prozess irgendwie nicht aufgerufen. 
Ich habe versucht den spielerablauf in der Methode actionPerformed zu belassen und in der Thread Methode "public void run()" den Befehl Center.repaint() zu verwenden um das GUI immer neu zeichen zu lassen. Funktioniert aber beides nicht. 

@L-ectron-x

bei deinem Code würde ja jede Mausaktivität auf dem Butten regestriert werden und die Funktion des Buttons wäre nicht genutzt oder? probiert habe ich dies noch nicht.


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Jun 2005)

Prothi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> bei deinem Code würde ja jede Mausaktivität auf dem Butten regestriert werden und die Funktion des Buttons wäre nicht genutzt oder? probiert habe ich dies noch nicht.


mousePressed() macht im Moment nichts anderes als die Farbe des Buttons setzen, solange auf den Button gedrückt wird. Den Rest musst du in der actionPerformed()-Methode erledigen.


----------



## Prothi (2. Jun 2005)

@l-ectron-x

ja aber aber der Button wird erst farbig, wenn er aus dem gedrückten Zustand herausspringt. Aber bei uns bleibt er ja während dem Prozess in der "pressed" Stellung!!!.


----------



## Sky (2. Jun 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @l-ectron-x
> 
> ja aber aber der Button wird erst farbig, wenn er aus dem gedrückten Zustand herausspringt. Aber bei uns bleibt er ja während dem Prozess in der "pressed" Stellung!!!.


Dann ändere doch auch für diesen Zustand die Farbe


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Jun 2005)

Lesen müsste man können. Ich hatte weiter oben geschrieben:


			
				L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn er die rote Farbe behalten soll, entfernst du einfach die mouseReleased()-Methode.


----------



## Sky (2. Jun 2005)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Lesen müsste man können. Ich hatte weiter oben geschrieben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ich glaube sein Problem ist immer noch, dass der Button grau ist, wenn er gepresst ist und zwar weil die Gui nicht geupdated wird, solange die "Verarbeitung" läuft...
@Prothi: hab ich das richtig erkannt?


----------

